# Cockatiel Stress?



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

How easily are cockatiels "victims" of stress? Lets say for example I move my cockatiel that has been with me for about 4 months into a different room? Or a different cage? Or just even changing around my cage set-up? Will this result in feather plucking or mental stress? What are your thoughts? Plus this is a random question but I guess it could be tied into stress: Where do you put your birds on the 4th of July away from all the noise of fireworks going on?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is something to read: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/stress.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It really depends on the individual bird's personality, and the best advice I can give is that you just observe your birds to see how they react. While it's good to try to minimize stress, they're also not totally fragile. Moving to a new room or a new cage should be just fine for a normal, healthy bird. I recently moved my 18 year old across two states, and although I was terribly worried about it, he did just fine. srtiels gave you a very good link for supportive things you can do, but really, if you just watch them carefully and try to take the change slowly, they should be just fine.


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there any way to slowly introduce them or "train" them to get used to it. I don't want it to cause stress problems....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Most cockatiels are pretty resilient although certain individuals might be nervous and easily stressed out. If you just want to move the cage into a different room, you could start out by having the bird spend some time in that room each day so he's already familiar with it by the time you move the cage in there. 

It's OK to rearrange the interior of the cage, and a sudden dramatic change can be used to help get a bird out of breeding mode. If you just want to redecorate and aren't doing it for hormone control, you could make the changes more gradually if you want to.


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks all. Very helpful tips!


----------

